# Removing Trojan Virus From Portable Hard Drive



## Jaydon (Jan 19, 2009)

I have a portable USB 500GB hard drive which contains all of my uni documents, my pictures, my videos etc. However, when I plug the USB into my laptop, I get a message from my McAfee SecurityCenter saying that there is a trojan virus on the hard drive and that I should remove the USB and restart my laptop.

Is there any way I can identify exactly where the virus is on the hard drive and more importantly, is there any way I can get rid of it without losing the data?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF.

If you think you may be infected then please start here and follow the instructions.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

*Do not post your logs back in this thread - follow the guidance in the above link!*

Please note that the Security Forum is always busy, so I would ask for your patience while waiting for a reply - it may take a few days.


----------

